# 1954 Schwinn Corvette 3 speed Girls



## moby60 (May 28, 2015)

My neighbor wants to sell his girls 1954 Schwinn Corvette.Serial number L15204.It is all original even has the Schwinn tires. The tires has cracks in them. The bike has rust and dents in the fenders. He was thinking of asking $225.00 for it I thought it was kinda high. I told him I would check for him.  I told about this site and would find the true value.  Thanks


----------



## greenephantom (May 28, 2015)

Too high. Rough condition. Missing the light. Wrong pedals. Wrong tires.
Does have the hard to find brake levers. Does have the seat, though it is a lady's seat, so not that big of a deal. 
Maybe $100.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Jeff54 (May 28, 2015)

moby60 said:


> My neighbor wants to sell his girls 1954 Schwinn Corvette.Serial number L15204.It is all original even has the Schwinn tires. The tires has cracks in them. The bike has rust and dents in the fenders. He was thinking of asking $225.00 for it I thought it was kinda high. I told him I would check for him.  I told about this site and would find the true value.  Thanks
> 
> ]



Any 54 corvette is dam hard to find, and for a sex change onto a boy's 54 would be very desirable. Not that the very same parts would be much of a difference into 55-7, but provenance of time frame makes it doubly tough. double the value of a later girl's vette in the same condition, which actually looks like it just needs a good cleaning too.


----------



## vincev (May 28, 2015)

I think the price is fair.You cant buy much for only $225 in the bike hobby.lol


----------



## 66TigerCat (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm fixing up a friends '54 Corvette similar to the one pictured above. My question is - How do I clean the 60 years of grime off the saddle ? Thanks.


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 14, 2016)

I paid $170 for this one. Its a late 55 (56 model year) and I think I got a good deal. That one looks like it would clean up pretty nice, and I think if it were cleaned up he might get $225 for it, but probably less in its current state.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 14, 2016)

I find it really odd that the serial number is from the first of Feb. 1954. Very early for a middleweight! The bike does have the early 55 only chainguard and front rack and doubtful someone changed out some parts, but you never know. That SN is also listed in 1956.

Can you post a good picture of the serial number?


----------

